# Leather and neodymium magnet ammo tab



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Just thought I'd share this little time killer I made today when I was bored.
I made this little lanyard tab with 2 neodymium magnets and some 1.2mm leather scraps I had left after making some pouches.
This is the first time I've ever tried sewing leather and I only used a needle and some nylon (no thimble or pre punched holes) and my now rock hard and sore fingers haha I know it's some rough work but like I said it's my first go at leather sewing. It holds around 30 9.5mm steel and I finished it with leather conditioner and boot polish, hope you like. Any tips and ideas will be welcomed as I'm looking to start making some bits and bobs  
Cheers 
Craig

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One idea comes to mind . Use contact cement instead of stitching . Time is money . Nice work though !


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

It will save my fingers aswell so thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good idea. Nice work!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Cheers bud 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

